
Top Programming Languages: Python extends its lead, Assembly enters the Top Ten - yarapavan
https://spectrum.ieee.org/at-work/innovation/the-2018-top-programming-languages
======
lingzb
Good list but I think GitHub's list matches more closely to what I see people
using: [https://octoverse.github.com/](https://octoverse.github.com/)

In particular, GitHub's list has JavaScript as #1 and I've seen a lot of
frontend and middle-tier work moving to JavaScript via React, Node, Angular,
Vue, etc.

Also, how is Assembly in the top 10 on the IEEE list??? I get that every
machine runs it but I don't see a lot of people programming in assembly these
days...

~~~
zaarn
IEEE focuses a lot more on embedded and industry stuff IIRC so that would
basically kill Javascript outright. Python is fairly popular there as is
Assembly (I maintained a Assembly based production line controller from the
80s in a previous job)

------
jillesvangurp
This looks somewhat different to me than other rankings I've seen lately.
Python is a nice language but putting it in first place kind of raises a lot
of questions about the methodology since it is nowhere near that spot in
essentially all similar rankings I've seen, ever. Also, python for embedded
development?! I'm sure people do that but it hardly sounds like a typical use
case for python.

~~~
sametmax
With the "robot" framework, python is fantastic to test embeded systems.

~~~
pjmlp
You just brought out bad dreams, having been one of their guinea pigs, back
when it was HTML based.

I hope it is more user friendly nowadays.

------
yarapavan
Link to interactive web page: [https://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-
the-top-program...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-
programming-languages-2018)

Python is #1. C++, C, Java and C# at 2,3,4 and 5 respectively. Javascript at
8, and Go at 9.

------
rollulus
I feel like the IEEE is more focused on embedded and industrial software. At
least, when I was in that industry that's the last time I saw people with
ieee.org e-mail addresses. And that explains why this list may appear weird to
the HN audience. And this is a great reminder that what we (HN visitors) see
is just our own filter bubble.

------
DrFell
The whole thing with ranking programming languages and gauging technology
trends is warping the minds of budding programmers. It's like they are
watching a market ticker to figure out what to learn, instead of just asking
them selves what they like doing.

------
skgoa
> First, Python is now listed as an embedded language. Previously, writing for
> embedded applications tilted heavily toward compiled languages, to avoid the
> overhead of evaluating code on the fly on machines with limited processing
> power and memory. But while Moore’s Law may be fading, it’s not dead yet.
> Many modern microcontrollers now have more than enough power to host a
> Python interpreter.

And more importantly, you can use Python and template frameworks to generate C
code for your embedded targets. We don't write C manually these days.

~~~
bausshf
> We don't write C manually these days.

I do.

------
heuiop
HTML is included, yet it is less "popular" than Assembly? First I hear of
"Processing" and it is more popular than SQL?

While they explain their methods here: [https://spectrum.ieee.org/static/ieee-
top-programming-langua...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/static/ieee-top-
programming-languages-2018-methods)

Could it be, that languages like Assembly are searched more often than others,
but are not necessarily popular?

------
zmmmmm
A slightly odd selection of languages - some seriously obscure stuff in there,
yet missing some really obvious ones.

~~~
mrweasel
I think it's because it's the IEEE, so the choice of language is screwed a bit
towards hardware engineers, and developers of embedded devices.

The languages most would think is missing would most likely be languages like
Swift and perhaps Rust. As popular as these languages seem, how many shipping
applications really use them? Not that many in the grand scheme of things I
would say.

------
bausshf
> Programming Languages > HTML

Can the list even be taken seriously?

~~~
IronBacon
Or Arduino...

------
wrong_variable
Disappointed Erlang didn't make the list in 2018 :(

~~~
heuiop
Erlang is 37.

[https://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-
program...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/static/interactive-the-top-programming-
languages-2018)

